# I think she was dinner...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We have a columbian rock cross girl who would not sleep in the coop. About three weeks ago she decided she liked sleeping under the shed far better. We tried everything, catching her early and locking her in the coop worked for a few days, but she went right back to hiding out.

She would wait for me to let everyone out in the morning, sometimes if I was up really early I would see her checking stuff out in the back yard. This morning she wasn't waiting for me. Even after I opened the coop she didn't come out. When I did my afternoon water refills and checks she still wasn't around. Then I noticed the pile of white feathers under the shed. I think something finally found her during the night. I had my husband peak around the property and he couldn't see anything. It rained so today that any animal tracks are gone as well. 

Poor girl


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Poor you! I know hard it is to lose a beloved chicken! If she's still around though, I hope you find her!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Poor thing. ): Don't blame yourself. You did all you could.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens can be so darned stubborn sometimes. I know you tried really hard with her. Did the very best you could.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Your probably right. Welcome to the world of free ranging.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Still not here today so she must be gone. I think she was low on the pecking order even though she was one of the biggest. I was watching them get up on the roosts and settle in last night and my production reds are brutal to the other birds. They get top choice of the roost and the other birds get pecked a lot if they want that spot. 

I expected to lose her since she refused to stay where it is safe, I'm actually surprised it took so long. Luckily everyone else knows where their home is and are all tucked in as soon as its dark.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I understand how this is. My Helen got to be that way. She decided to always sleep in a dilapidated metal shed at night. I tried moving her when she is asleep, but she'd go back every night. One morning, I didn't find her, no feathers or any trace at all. I like to tell myself that maybe somebody found her and took her in, but it's unlikely. :/


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry I can't imagine how hard that must be!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

UGH I just went out and did my night check and lockup and I'm missing a silkie!!  this is not fun. I'm really hoping it shows up in the morning but I'm not going to hold my breath... It's the one in my profile picture.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm really upset. Two in two days. I'm in bed unable to fall asleep. I really hope I get to post that he appeared in the morning.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Oh no! Maybe you shouldn't let them free range for a few days.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> I'm really upset. Two in two days. I'm in bed unable to fall asleep. I really hope I get to post that he appeared in the morning.


Me too he is a handsome one! I too have lost sleep even before the chickies arrived so I can only imagine what it will be like when they leave the brooder to live outdoors! Anxiously await your post in the morning! XOXO, Becky


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

The yard is full of silkie feathers... Even if he was hiding through the night something got him.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Awww so sorry GenFoe. {{{Hugs}}} to you.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you. I'm super bummed out. Two in two days Bleh. I've been obsessively counting the 15 I have left today. They have gotten some extra treats too. Hopefully this is the end of it. I'm going to try to put them in a little earlier tonight.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that  Hope the other ones stay put. Chin up!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe, I'm sorry. I was having a hell of a week last week when I lost two penned pullets to someone's loose dog - he scared them to death even though he couldn't get to them. Two in three days. I was very upset too. Sometimes even our best isn't enough.... rest assured you did what you could. I hope everyone else behaves for you.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I almost had a fit tonight. I thought I was missing my "ugly" brahma roo. I almost cried because he wasn't in his normal spot. But the pecking order had changed significantly today because my silkie was pretty high up in the order. I've been watching them sort it out all day. He must have moved up a bit because he was roosting! Normally he piles on the floor with a silkie and a barred rock roo. 

So no loss today. Thank goodness. I'm going to be super vigilant about them starting before dusk now. I'm assuming its a fox, they are everywhere around here.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Whew glad it was a false alarm!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Me too! I'm hoping he doesn't crow much because I want to keep him. He is cute in his own way and a complete baby. Out of the 5 Roos I have he is the only one I will consider keeping. 

We won a photo contest, the top prize was a predator preventer unit. It scans the yard and has flashing lights and alarms... I don't know if they work but its worth a try! Just waiting for it to come in.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Ohhh I would be very interested in that if it works! Congrats!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

GenFoe, I'm really sorry to hear about your losses! If it were me, I would probably be sitting up all night with my .22cal rifle. All my neighbors know I'm a "gun nut" and realize that I may shoot at predators!


----------

